# BTS no.2 - Saturday at the Steam Tracks PIX



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Starting with two shots: opposite angles of Howard MacCaulsey's steam-driven Model-T railtruck. Howard documented the building of this delightful critter here on the pages of MLS, but it jut looks so wonderful dressed up to run that I had to include it here.






















Dwight Ennis brought his North Pacific Coast Cab Forward No. 21. Carla called it his 'still mostly brass engine', which seemed to delight Dwight no end!











Carla tells me that this is another of Howard's engines. I have no idea what it is - but it's as cute a logging engine as I've ever seen!











And speaking of logging engines...










The logging Shay takes the outside track, while Bob Starr walks his No. 272 in the opposing direction on the inside track.













Whew!, all that walking takes it out of a fella - time to take a break! What? You didn't know why they call Bob "Rock Starr"?












A view over ChiliCharlie's shoulder and under the canopies, all the way across to Howard Sheldon on the other side.














One of Accucraft's latest steam offerings created a lot of interest -- a 4-6-0 Southern Pacific narrow gauge 'Slim Princess.' Cliff from Accucraft looks over Bob's shoulder as No. 8 rounds the curve, all spiffy and shiny.











Here's a back view of the iconic SPng 'whaleback' tender. I presume it carries fuel in a water bath?














Other engines running on Saturday ran the gamut from a little vertical boilered engine, to a Roundhouse Sandy River, to a large and elegant Aster.




























I figure Dad's saying "And this car at the end is a caboose", but his little girl is eyeing that steam engine!













"Ho Ho, what fun! We'll keep our hands here on the track until you slap them away, or the Aster comes around again!"













Now anybody who's watched Antiques Roadshow can tell you that if you want to retain full value of your collectible, you must save the box and packaging as well, and keep everything together in pristine condition!

Hmmm. Maybe Live Steamers don't watch Antiques Roadshow?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Carla called it his 'still mostly brass engine', which seemed to delight Dwight no end!
Couldn't she have said "partially painted?" hehehe


----------

